# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  45+ Event Farm - "Pirates and Ghost" Chain - 22,000- 27,000Exp per hour

## Duplicity

This isn't like the event at the caves. There's 4 possible chains to this event. At minimum you can do 3. Since there's no offical name of these chain of events I'm dubbing it Pirates and Ghost chain or Escort.

Recommended level 45+ but you can do it at 40+

Location: Bloodtide Coast - 45-55 (South of Lion's Arch)
Closest Waypoint: Archen Foreland Waypoint



To start the event, talk to the Escort for Part 1.

*Event 1* - Escort the Lionguard caravan to Broken Beacon - Rewards: 2,821 Exp / 220 Karma / 1 Silver and 9 Copper
*Event 2* - Stop the pirates from stealing treasure - Rewards: 2,975 Exp / 225 Karma / 1 Silver and 11 Copper
*Event 2b* - Failed Stop the pirates from stealing treasure - 1,800~ Exp
*Event 3* - Collect the ancient pirate artifact - 2,800 exp ~
*Event 4* - Kill Covington's quartermaster - Rewards: 2,975 exp / 225 Karma / 1 Silver and 11 Copper
*Event 4b* - Kill Ghost Pirate* - Rewards: 2,975 Exp/ 225 Karma / 1 Silver and 11 Copper

Flow of events:

Step 1: Start talking to the guards to start *Event 1*, Escort event. Picture here: https://i.imgur.com/5az4q.jpg
Step 2: After finishing *Event 1, Event 2* starts shortly. It's a defend event and decrease moral of pirates. It's hard without a big group! You may die. 
Step 3: If completed *Event 2*, move on to *Step 4*.
Step 3b: If you failed *Event 2*, you will move on to the optional *Event 3* which is a collect event. Collect the pirate artifacts on the floor or grab a spade and dig up a dirt mound and grab the artifacts or kill ghosts around the ledge. Skip *Step 4* and move on to *Step 4b*. 
Step 4: Since you beat *Event 2*, the Pirate Quartermaster comes down and tries to finish the job. She's really hard. She teleports around and calls in cannon fire. Dodge them! Remember, to revive people if they are down. That's a free 200 exp!
Step 4b: Since you failed *Event 2* and finished *Event 3*, the Ghost Pirate decides to take back the artifacts you collected (which you failed to protect). He's very easy compared to the Pirate Quartermaster. He has no abilities.

That's roughly 9-11k per 10 minutes. About 11-12 minutes if you failed Event 2. There's a 15 minute downtime for part 1 to respawn. It's exactly 15 minutes

Note: I don't have the exact exp for Event 2b, Event 3 and the name of Event 4b. If someone can get the exact experiences/Name, post  :Smile: 

You also get lots of misc kills from monsters on the way. 50-70 exp per monster. Usually there's 50~ monsters along the way. 
Lots of looting also.

Please don't try to intentionally fail Event 2, because that takes a much longer time and especially when there's a zerg of players. It's hard to cooperate and organize. 
--

How to get people to join:
Type "/m Escort chain event. 9k-11k exp! <Link the Archen Foreland Waypoint>"

On my server, I pretty much figured this event chain farm myself. I just shout "ESCORT" when the guards spawn and 20+ players teleport.

Few screenshots:
https://i.imgur.com/5az4q.jpg - Guards to start Event 1.
https://i.imgur.com/VndsX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZpBWO.jpg

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

Thanks for this, first time i've repped in a long time

----------


## Duplicity

Give me some feed back if this worked for you, well it should!

I edited it so it's less eye bleeding.

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

Your timer may be off of the 15min I am going on 23min waiting for respawn

----------


## herbnl1fe

great little guide. now to find something to do for xp while waiting for it to respawn.

----------


## Hybrin

Right guys don't do this, if you level 40 and have a group that 'knows exactly how' to get into a dungeon together, do Ministers C Mansion at level 40+50, takes around 30minutes with a fast group, and gets you 22k exp every finish, did it 4 times last night in 2hrs and got 88k exp. thats two levels an hour, not half a level an hour!  :Smile: 

but nice find anyway for those who dont want to find a dungeon group.

----------


## Duplicity

> Right guys don't do this, if you level 40 and have a group that 'knows exactly how' to get into a dungeon together, do Ministers C Mansion at level 40+50, takes around 30minutes with a fast group, and gets you 22k exp every finish, did it 4 times last night in 2hrs and got 88k exp. thats two levels an hour, not half a level an hour! 
> 
> but nice find anyway for those who dont want to find a dungeon group.


That's assuming if you get a group that's DECENT enough to clear it in 30 minutes. Assuming I know basic math, it's almost the exact same EXP rate but less Karma and you have to rely on 4 others to pull their weight. This method takes maximum of 15 minutes, on average 10 minutes and a 15 minute break time so you can watch tv, use the restroom, homework and etc. Wait, let me put it in a really rude way like you did for me.

Right guys don't do this, if you don't know good friends who are good at the dungeon and 'knows exactly how' to do the dungeon, don't bother because you can spend an hour doing one run. Whereas this method it scales to how many people are in the area for the event.




> Your timer may be off of the 15min I am going on 23min waiting for respawn


It may vary from server to server, but mine was exactly 15 minutes until the escort guys came back and I was able to talk to them. I noticed another event going on only at night time, that might be why. But during day time it was 15 minutes. YMMV. Just came back from sleeping and it was still 15 minutes for me.

----------


## xtrmxtrm

Really thanks, testing it this night

----------


## rep09

There is another event just south of Archen Foreland Waypoint,it usually spawn after the last event of the chain,i usually come here in time to finish the Alpha Drake off and get reward

----------


## Brandaho

Does this still work?

----------


## flaye

doing CM story mode takes 15 minutes and gives 22k exp, its the easiest dungeon.

With pugs too.

----------


## Slebo

nerfed :/

----------


## Duplicity

> nerfed :/


Did this yesterday. Same rates, and exp, same every thing.

----------


## Domeno

Nerfed... they start decreasing your Exp the more you do the events.... bah.... i was getting like 100exp per event

----------


## Domeno

Actually, it looks like they now limit how many times you can do the events per day before they nerf the crap out of the xp...

----------

